# Avital 4111 Starting trouble



## tnt2492 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just bought i Avital 4111 one-way remote start and the flash logic bypass module. I installed it in a 02 chevy monte carlo LS and having problems starting it. The remote start clicks when i push the button but never tries to turn over, does this about three times. When i put the key in and turn it to the on position, and press the button it will start right up. I have gone through many times and just can't find where i made the mistake. Any help on where i should look would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

tnt2492 said:


> I just bought i Avital 4111 one-way remote start and the flash logic bypass module. I installed it in a 02 chevy monte carlo LS and having problems starting it. The remote start clicks when i push the button but never tries to turn over, does this about three times. When i put the key in and turn it to the on position, and press the button it will start right up. I have gone through many times and just can't find where i made the mistake. Any help on where i should look would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 if it starts with the key in the ignition then you found your problem, you need to figure out why the bypass unit is not working, witch type is it? I'm not familiar with Flash logic, you may need to reprogram it(or relearn it).


----------

